# Sorry Anna 1979 To hear about BFN



## caroline1968 (Jun 19, 2006)

hi ANNA, I have been reading your diary with interest for two reasons, first you had the test date the day after mine and secondly that I am also at Hull IVF.  Infact I was there on two occasions when you and your DP were there.  Recognised you from charachature!!!  I just joined this web site today to send you a message I hope you read it as Im not to good with the computer.  I was totally gutted for you and DP I really was wishing you got a BFP your 2ww diary was so honest and very brave you really did deserve a BFP you couldnt have done anything better.  This is all so unfair!!  I wish you and your DP all the success for the future.  Carolinex


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Caroline

Its so nice to hear from someone at the same clinic.

How funny you recognising us from the caricuture!!

How have you got on?  Did you have ec on 5 June?

I hope you get a BFP.

Keep me updated and lots of luck xxxx


----------



## caroline1968 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Anna, I had my ec on the friday before you, the 2nd I think.  I should do pt on thurs 22nd.  I haven't got af yet but not got very high hopes, I had IUI in april and didnt get af till 2 days after -ve pt and I stopped using pessaries.  They told me at the clinic that pessaries can affect some people that way. How are you feeling today?  Still crap I am sure, but like I said earlier from reading your 2ww diary you really did everything so right.  I think you are right to ask for answers though especially after being told that you should get a BFP.  Good luck. Caroline


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I really hope you get your BFP Caroline.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

AF still hasnt arrived for me and I did my last gestone injection on Sunday.  Feeling a bit flu-like and down in the dumps so reckon its just around the corner.  Had a dream last night that I got a BFP and it was so real, I was so happy until I woke up and had to test.  BFN.  Will call the clinic later as really cant cope with it right now.

Keep me updated and good luck for tomorrow

Love
Anna xx


----------



## kiera (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi caroline

I saw that you are testing today i wish you all the luck in the world   .

I also had treatment at Hull and found the clinic so supportive.

Will be thinking about you today please let me know how you get on.  

Love kiera


----------

